# Print Error: Could Not Start Print Job



## Burger23 (Nov 26, 2010)

When in the Print Module with one photo selected, I click on the Print One button and get an error message: "Could Not Start Print Job."

I am able to print the same photo fine from Windows Explorer. So its not the printer. All photos in catalog give the same error. And I have successfully printed in the past- but obviously something has changed.

Any ideas on where to start to troubleshoot this error


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi burger, welcome to the forum!

What happens if you go for Print Setup or Print... buttons instead? Is it finding the correct printer?


----------



## Burger23 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thankd for your prompt reply.

This will hav to go down as one of those unexplained mysteries of Windows! I checked where you suggested, and the correct (in fact the only printer I own) was selected. And I had previously rebooted the computer, of course. Then I went into Properties, and just for fun, changed one minor item (Advanced- Disabled Maximum DPI Settings)- closed everything and printing WORKED. Hmmmm.. went back and changed the Enable Dpi Settings the way it was before- and printing still WORKED correctly. That was the only thing I did. Very odd- but a happy ending

Thanks


----------

